# I didn't even see the cookie jar



## tobaccofreeflor (Mar 26, 2016)

My office is closed today - but I was at work catching up. 

I didn't realize my phone had automatically logged onto my work network (there's a user name and password) - so I was mortified when I saw a site I'd tried to open was one blocked by my work network. 

I naturally closed it immediately - and disabled the automatic login on my phone. 

They use OpenDNS for security. 

How much information are they likely to have?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There are many reasons for OpenDNS blocking sites. Just going to them doesn't have to mean anything bad happened. If you're very concerned, change passwords. If you post the site here, don't do it as a link. Change HTTP to HTTX


----------



## tobaccofreeflor (Mar 26, 2016)

In this case, I know the reason. OpenDNS's blockpage indicated that it was an adult site: hence my alarm! 

(Checking at home revealed that yes it was - two words make all the difference between a Google search for diet plans and a search for other stuff.)


----------

